# Which holster U guys using for your CZ 75's???



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

Looking for the best holster to carry my new sweet CZ 75 BD Police. I looked into uncle mikes didn't fit too well. I really like the bianchi accu molds of CQC serpa's but not sure if they make one for the CZ, what kind of holsters u guys using out there???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would check out Galco. Go to their site and enter your gun and see what they have....

http://www.usgalco.com/


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ya can always try in these:mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
http://forums.crimsontrace.com/index.php?topic=59.0


----------

